# Grey Gamers



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

I mean no badness by this post but I wish to address the older members of Talk Classical. I am sure you have much to do in life and not enough time to enjoy all the things you would like. However I would like to suggest you try some video games.

There are many non-violent games like Journey, Ori and the Blind Forest, Flower, Never Alone, Gris not to mention the Nintendo games. The reason I list those games is for their art they are truely art and you are missing if you do not game.

I am a Japanophile I love much of their culture, film and art movments. I am influenced by Wabi-sabi in my room decore. So I would like to draw your attention to Ghost of Tsushima a game I am extremely excited for.

I truely think this is art and looks stunning...






I am on my iPad and the video won't embed could someine repost it please.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I am not gray yet. As you grow older, you realize that games are a huge waster of life. Those 80 hours that you spend playing an RPG game you are never going to get back. And the older you get, the more you realize, that life is finite. Also, many of the games are similar. But there were a couple of great games that I would call art and that I played in my gaming period. Here are some of the best, that I played. 
Planescape Torment
Deus Ex
Dark Souls
KOTOR
Fallout
Alpha Centauri (excellent strategy)
The Longest Journey (adventure)
Amnesia (play this if you like horror)


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Jacck said:


> I am not gray yet. As you grow older, you realize that games are a huge waster of life. Those 80 hours that you spend playing an RPG game you are never going to get back. And the older you get, the more you realize, that life is finite. Also, many of the games are similar. But there were a couple of great games that I would call art and that I played in my gaming period. Here are some of the best, that I played.
> Planescape Torment
> Deus Ex
> Dark Souls
> ...


I have played all of those I think. I am an rpg fan but I have come to realise I prefer shorter games 4 - 10 hours 20 or 30 max. Where you get a satisfying story arc. I don't understand why games are singled out as time sink for you can watch TV or movies and listen to music for great time and it does not have the same stigma.

Personally games that have great story for me right now are games like the Last of Us, God of War and Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. All have great story and music on level or above a Hollywood movie. I really think they are worth even watching on Youtube.




















​


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I must confess to having had little interest in video games which is good because I don't have the time either. When I have played video games it tended to give me anxiety.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Grey?? Ash blonde, please! :lol:

I don't bother with video games but I do occasionally play on-line scrabble on AOL and enjoy some quizzes on Sporcle, both sites of which take up relatively little of my limited data allowance.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

elgars ghost said:


> Grey?? Ash blonde, please! :lol:
> 
> I don't bother with video games but I do occasionally play on-line scrabble on AOL and enjoy some quizzes on Sporcle, both sites of which take up relatively little of my limited data allowance.


Data allowance...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I don’t think video games are time wasters. I played a lot of action games in the past, but the dirty trick is that as you get older you can develop repetitive motion problems with pain in the elbow or at the base of the thumb or anywhere where you are moving joints and muscles/tendons repetitively and quickly. You can also become more prone to dizziness and nausea.

These days I stick to puzzle-based games such as the Rhem games. Solving these difficult games can keep your brain active and fresh as you get older.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DaveM said:


> I don't think video games are time wasters. I played a lot of action games in the past, but the dirty trick is that as you get older you can develop repetitive motion problems with pain in the elbow or at the base of the thumb or anywhere where you are moving joints and muscles/tendons repetitively and quickly. You can also become more prone to dizziness and nausea.
> 
> These days I stick to puzzle-based games such as the *Rhem games*. Solving these difficult games can keep your brain active and fresh as you get older.


If it is like this one I found a demo of on You Tube, it is much better than the typical video game.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

^^^ Yes, that’s Rhem 1. There are Rhem 1, 2, 3 and 4 games, all extra hard to solve.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i did play video games for a time. now i play another "video"game. i use a computer program(my avatar pic) for handicapping horse racing in the US. its like the games. its based on the Sartin Methodology that uses Feet Per Second and beaten lengths to list horses chances. the program does all the math for many races in seconds instead of using pen and "the Form" that can take much time for one race. it lists the horses according to its fair odds to bet. one can convert the odds to a percent. eg 4-1 has a 20% chance. 7/2 22.22% 3-1 25% 9/2 18.19% and the highest 1/9 90%. there are several programs like this on the market. some are not too expensive and based not on Sartin. and on the high end one sells for $1700.00 us dollars. does not work with the european tracks as the "forms" do not list times or furlong call per horse.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I peaked at Zork.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I played some video games such as Mario Brothers and Marble Madness on Nintendo with my daughter when she was little. Later, I tried the computer game Myst but couldn't get anywhere without using a cheat sheet.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Jacck said:


> As you grow older, you realize that games are a huge waster of life.


Not any more than any other form of recreation, be it playing an instrument, reading fiction or watching movies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't play video games but I play guitar on the soundtrack of "My Child Lebensborn", which just won a "game beyond entertainment" at the BAFTA awards! The music was composed by Simon Poole, husband of my colleague. I think that's pretty awesome


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I don't play video games but I play guitar on the soundtrack of "My Child Lebensborn", which just won a "game beyond entertainment" at the BAFTA awards! The music was composed by Simon Poole, husband of my colleague. I think that's pretty awesome


Wow! Well done to both of you!:lol:


----------

